# Computer freeze / bleibt hängen



## Kalanos (1. Oktober 2010)

*Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Hiho,

ich habe einfach das Problem, dass mein Rechner sporadisch hängen bleibt.
Das kann sowohl in WoW auftreten wie auch, wenn ich einfach nur ein Video schaue. Mal einmal am Tag, mal passiert 3 Tage auch überhaupt nix.

Mein (neuer) Rechner im Überblick:

Mainboard: Asus M4A89GTD-Pro/USB3
CPU: AMD Phenom II X3 720BE (nicht übertaktet 30°Idle)
CPU-Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner Blue Edition
RAM: 4x 2GB G.Skill F3-12800CL7-2GBECO @ 9-9-9-24 Unganged *
GPU: Foxconn GeForce 8800gt/512
Netzteil: Corsair VX550W
HDDs: Matrox 320 + Matrox 300 + Seagate 500 + Samsung 1,5TB
Gehäuse: Revoltec Sixty 3 mit (bis zu) 6x 140mm Lüfter (per Lüftersteuerung - sind nicht immer alle an... aber fürn Sommer und die Erderwärmung solls gerüstet sein...)
OS: Windows7 Pro x64

Was ich schon probiert hab:
-* An den Speicherlatenzen sieht man, dass das mein erster Verdacht war. Allerdings läuft Memtest86+ problemlos (mehrmals getestet z.T. bis zu 20std. ohne Fehler). Die Spannung testweise auch leicht erhöht gehabt und er steht auf der Kompatibilitätsliste von Asus ^^  wie gesagt Memtest passt...

- Netzteil: War mein 2. Verdächtiger -> Dagegen spricht, dass es auch im Desktop Modus zum hänger kommt. Unter Volllast (Furemark+Coredmg) misst mein Voltcraft-Verbrauchsmessgerät-Teil (ihr wisst was ich mein^^) max glaub 380Watt. Ich denke der Wert ist unbedenktlich, wenn auch nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben ist.

- CPU&GPU: Hm schwer zu sagen, aber Furemark und Coredmg/Prime95 laufen allerdings problemlos. Bei der GPU gabs Anfangs (nach dem Systemumbau) probleme: Der alternative Kühler Coolermaster Accelero L2 Pro hatte scheinbar die VRM nicht ausreichend gekühlt. (Lief allerdings bei meinem alten System ohne Probleme! Aber nun hängt die Grafikkarte ja direkt über den Netzteil). Ich bekam einen immer Blackscreen bei 71° GPU Temp im Furemark. Mit den Originalkühler (sitz wieder drauf), ist die GPU Temp zwar höher aber Furemark läuft ohne Probleme auch 15min lang (länger nidd getestet) bei stabilen 89°GPU-Temp.

- Mainboard: Sucht sich ja seine Spannungen selbst, zur Sicherheit hab ich aber jeweils auch mal die Standartspannung fest eingestellt. BIOS Updates bestimmt schon 3 mal durchgeführt - jeweils auf die aktuellste Version: momentan Version 1606 vom 24.08.2010

- HDDs: Ich teste gerade alle per SeaTools durch, die Schnelltests und SMART sind bestanden. Der lange Test läuft gerad.

- Treiber: So gut es geht (und wie ichs gefunden hab) auf möglichst die neusten Treiber aktualisiert.


Naja... langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende. Hat jemand ne Idee? Überseh ich was? Welche Hardware könnte für das Problem eurer Meinung nach verantwortlich sein? Oder doch Software?
Bin für alle Anregungen zu haben...


----------



## baldwyn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Moin,

das hört sich seh interessant an, neuinstalation von Windows haste schonmal versucht? vllt mal auf einer anderen Festplatte?

Was ich eigtl Tipen würde währen Kaputte Sektoren auf einer der HDD´s, bzw vllt kommste in denn momenten unglücklich gegen deinen PC?

gibts denn auch manchmal Bluescreen´s? weil dann könntest du ja den auto neustart ausmachen und eine solche meldeung mal entschlüsseln. Gab es leztens sogar einen bericht drüber in der PCGH weiß aber nicht mehr genau welche.

mfg

Baldwyn


----------



## Kalanos (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Hiho...

"leider" gibs keine Bluescreens ;(
HDDs läuft noch SeaTools aber bisher hat auch der Langzeittest und der Langzeit-Selbsttest nichts auffälliges ergeben.

Neuinstallation gabs bisher nidd ... allerdings besteht das Problem schon seit Anfang der Erstinstallation.

Ich danke aber schonmal für deine Ideen  Hoffe es wird noch weitere Tipps gebn

P.S.: Virenscanner&Maleware-Scanner hab ich auch durchlaufen lassen


----------



## baldwyn (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

hmm

hast du die probleme denn schon seit der erstinstalation?

ich würds einfach versuchen nimmst dir ne platte formatierst die komplett und instalierst es darauf und dann mal paar stunden zocken.

Sag mal warum hast du eigtl soviele hdd´s und was sind diese matrox300 und 320? uralt platten? wie hast du sie angeschlossen bzw im bios ahci oder ide bzw in einem raid verbund?


----------



## Kalanos (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

ähm ja... kamen immer nach und nach rein weil ich irgendwie keine usb platten mag... 
die ports stehn auf IDE


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Mache bitte einen Screenshot von HDTune (Reiter Health) von deiner Systemplatte.


----------



## Kalanos (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Hier der Screen...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Auffällig ist der hohe SEEK ERROR RATE Wert (Auslesefehler die nicht korrigierbar waren und ein erneutes Lesen erforderten).
Ursache könnte ein bestehendes Problem mit der Lese-/Schreibeinheit sein.

Ob es die Ursache für deine Freezes ist, kann nur geklärt werden, wenn du dein System testweise auf einer anderen Platte installierst.

Des weiteren ist ein ULTRA DMA CRC ERROR COUNT Fehler dargestellt. Dies kann durch defekte/lockere Datenkabel verursacht werden. Allerdings kann der Fehler schon älter sein und wäre eher nicht in Verbindung mit deinen aktuellen Problemen zu bringen.

Sofern du das System auf eine andere Festplatte installieren wirst, prüfe vorher noch die SMART Werte dieser Festplatte.

Welche Version der Chipsatz-, Sound- und Grafikkartentreiber hast du installiert?


----------



## Kalanos (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Hio,

Chipsatz = müsste 8.700 sein...
Sound = Realtek High Definition Audio 6.0.1.6167 (aka. 2.51?!)
GraKa = 257.21

Werde ggf. nochmal alle Treiber aktualisieren... für die meisten ist ja in der letzten Zeit einiges neues rausgekommen...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Am besten die aktuellsten Treiber immer direkt von Hersteller beziehen. Die Treiber auf der Motherboardseite sind meist nicht die Aktuellsten.

Sound, Chipsatz (Motherboard/Integrated Video Drivers), Nvidia


----------



## Kalanos (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Alles aktualisiert... na ma schaun... gestern lief der Rechner z.B. den ganzen Tag wieder ohne Probleme... heute ist mir auch noch nix aufgefallen...


----------



## simpel1970 (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Ok. Warten wir ab. Ich drücke jedenfalls mal die Daumen...


----------



## Kalanos (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Heute wars leider wieder soweit ;( Einfach freeze bei WoW im Fenstermodus (im AH^^)


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Mache bitte erneut ein Screenshot von HDTune (Reiter Health), um die Werte mit dem letzten Screenshot vergleichen zu können.


----------



## Kalanos (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

anbei der neue Screen

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass noch eine Festplatte hohe seek error rates hats. Hab die auch davon mal ein Screen mit angehängt. Die anderen beiden haben jeweils einen Wert von 0.


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Die Maxtor ist aber deine Systemplatte?

Bei beiden Platten fallen die Werte (Seek Error Rate / Hardware ECC Recovered) recht hoch aus. Es ist nicht auszuschließen, dass die Freezes von den Festplatten verursacht werden.

Ob es aber tatsächlich auch an den Platten liegt, kann nur mit einer anderen / neuen Festplatte herausgefunden werden.


----------



## Kalanos (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Joar die Matrox ist die Systemplatte... die kleinen eh demnächst ersetzn durch die Spinpoint F3 1TB... dann wird sichs wohl herausstellen. Ich hoffe irgendwie es liegt daran ^^... damit ich endlich mal Klarheit hab


----------



## simpel1970 (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Computer freeze / bleibt hängen*

Das wäre zumindest ein erster Schritt, um die Problemursache weiter einzugrenzen.

Ich drücke die Daumen, dass mit der neuen Festplatte die Freezes weg sind.


----------

